# so much for



## Masood

Cómo se dice _"so much for ...!" _ en español. Déjadme daros unos ejemplo.

Imaginad que estáis mirando el pronóstico del tiempo para mañana en la TV y os dijo que mañana hará muy buen tiempo. Sin embargo, el siguiente día hace mucho frío. En tal caso en inglés puede que digáis _"huh! So much for the weather forecast!"   _ En otras palabras, el pronóstico no pudiera haber sido más incorrecto. 

Otro ejemplo: Imaginad que teneis un amigo que está a punto de empezar a un régimen para adelgazar. Os dice 'no voy a comer chocolate nada más de ahora en adelante, te prometo'. Pero, el próximo día le pillais comiendo una tableta de chocolate. Puede que le digais "Eating chocolate! So much for your promise!".

Soooo, after spending half an hour on the Spanish text above, what's the equivalent of _'so much for...'_?! 

Any corrections are welcome, too.
Cheers.


----------



## belén

I would say for example
"Menos mal que no ibas a comer más chocolate!" 
or "Menos mal que no iba a llover..."

PS It was a very well spent half an hour, the text is perfect!


----------



## Masood

Cheers, belen


----------



## Carme

Masood said:
			
		

> Cómo se dice _"so much for ...!" _ en español. Déjadme daros unos ejemplo.
> 
> Imaginad que estáis mirando el pronóstico del tiempo para mañana en la TV y *dicen* que mañana hará muy buen tiempo. Sin embargo, *al día siguiente* (change the order) hace mucho frío. En tal caso en inglés puede que digáis _"huh! So much for the weather forecast!"   _ En otras palabras, el pronóstico no *podría* haber sido más incorrecto (that's not bad, but I'll say: "peor" instead of "más incorrecto").
> 
> Otro ejemplo: Imaginad que ten*é*is un amigo que está a punto de empezar un régimen (you don't need the "*a*")  para adelgazar. Os dice 'no voy a comer *más* chocolate de ahora en adelante, *lo* prometo'. Pero, el próximo día le pill*á*is comiendo una tableta de chocolate. Puede que le dig*á*is "Eating chocolate! So much for your promise!".
> 
> Soooo, after spending half an hour on the Spanish text above, what's the equivalent of _'so much for...'_?!
> 
> Any corrections are welcome, too.
> Cheers.



Lucky you, it'll have taken me an hour to write in an English as correct as your Spanish   I send you some corrections  

Por cierto, sobre tu pregunta, a parte de la opción que te ha dado Belen, también se podría decir en un tono un tanto sarcástico:

¡Suerte que no iba a llover, (que si no! - esta parte es opcional)
¡Suerte que no ibas a comer más chocolate!


----------



## Durwen

Hya, this is my first message here!!!

Otra opción sería decir "¡(Pues) vaya...!": "¡(Pues) vaya un pronóstico del tiempo!" o "¡(Pues) vaya una promesa!"


----------



## lercarafridi

Masood said:
			
		

> Cómo se dice _"so much for ...!" _ en español. Déjadme daros unos ejemplo.
> 
> Imaginad que estáis mirando el pronóstico del tiempo para mañana en la TV y os dijo que mañana hará muy buen tiempo. Sin embargo, el siguiente día hace mucho frío. En tal caso en inglés puede que digáis _"huh! So much for the weather forecast!"   _ En otras palabras, el pronóstico no pudiera haber sido más incorrecto.
> 
> Otro ejemplo: Imaginad que teneis un amigo que está a punto de empezar a un régimen para adelgazar. Os dice 'no voy a comer chocolate nada más de ahora en adelante, te prometo'. Pero, el próximo día le pillais comiendo una tableta de chocolate. Puede que le digais "Eating chocolate! So much for your promise!".
> 
> Soooo, after spending half an hour on the Spanish text above, what's the equivalent of _'so much for...'_?!
> 
> Any corrections are welcome, too.
> Cheers.





			
				Masood said:
			
		

> Cómo se dice _"so much for ...!" _ en español. Déjadme daros unos ejemplo.Imaginad que estáis mirando el pronóstico del tiempo para mañana en la TV y os dijo que mañana hará muy buen tiempo. Sin embargo, el siguiente día hace mucho frío. En tal caso en inglés puede que digáis _"huh! So much for the weather forecast!"
> *Ya he tenido suficiente con el pronóstico del tiempo; ya estoy cansado de hacer caso...; no pienso volver a atender al hombre del tiempo, etc...* Otro ejemplo: Imaginad que teneis un amigo que está a punto de empezar a un régimen para adelgazar. Os dice 'no voy a comer chocolate nada más de ahora en adelante, te prometo'. Pero, el próximo día le pillais comiendo una tableta de chocolate. Puede que le digais "Eating chocolate! So much for your promise!".Soooo, Cheers._


_
*!Otra vez comiendo chocolate! No tienes palabra; no creo ni una de tus promesas, etc...*
_


----------



## Bonnie Radcliffe

Yo diría algo como: «¡Y luego hablan del pronóstico del tiempo!». Había pensado algo así antes de mirar el diccionario Oxford y me dijo prácticamente lo q se me había ocurrido!!


----------



## Chaucer

Durwen said:
			
		

> Hya, this is my first message here!!!
> 
> Otra opción sería decir "¡(Pues) vaya...!": "¡(Pues) vaya un pronóstico del tiempo!" o "¡(Pues) vaya una promesa!"



Concuerdo en eso de que se debería decir *¡"Pues vaya!"* o *"¡Vaya!"*

Porque  los significados de "menos mal que" en inglés son:

*it's a good thing that

thank heavens that

what a relief
*

y no tienen relación alguna a "So much for".

Tampoco se está hablando de "Suerte". "*Lucky you"* tampoco tiene ninguna relación a "So much for").


----------



## i heart queso

Hi folks,
I've been looking through all the threads on "so much for" and I still haven't figured out what a good translation for this expression would be.

I agree with Chaucer here that "*Vaya*" sounds the best to me, y no 'menos mal', o 'suerte'.

I've also seen 'y luego hablan de...' as Bonnie Radcliffe suggested.  Now my questions are if these sentences would be correct:

1. (You'd made a promise to yourself to eat healthy.  But two days later you find yourself in a hurry and you grab a chocolate bar for supper. You'd say...)

*Huh, so much for eating healthy!* // *¡Vaya comer bien!* (?? Does it still work with a verb? or would it have to be *¡Vaya buena comida!*?

In this case "y luego hablan de..." doesn't seem to fit because it's a personal thing.

2. (Your professor has told you to bring all your materials because you're going to have an important class today. You all show up, and the professor doesn't. You'd say...)

*Well, so much for class!* // *¡Y luego hablan de clase!* // *¡Vaya clase!* 

Do they make sense?  

But in any case I'm not convinced as to their similarity to "so much for", which has more a sense of "well, that idea has ended now..."

Anyone to shed more light?


----------



## Bocha

Hola todos:

Posiblemente no exista la traducción ideal, que se acomode a todos los casos.

La sugerencia de Belén me parece muy buena, *menos mal* usado irónicamente, se adapta muy bien al ejemplo de la dieta.

Respecto de la idea de que algo se malogra, podría sugerir una expresión (que quizá sea muy regional)

irse al diablo: (a veces sin el verbo ir)

El pronóstico se fue al diablo.

La dieta se fue al diablo. Al diablo con la dieta.

- Y ahí ya no aguanté más. Fui a la heladera y al diablo con la dieta.


Al diablo con el proyecto. Al diablo con la clase.

- ¿Y qué pasó con el negocio?
- Todo se fue al diablo, el cliente dio marcha atrás.

Ejemplos:

Error fatal: Nacional planificó la visita a Núñez con una sola marca referenciada, la de Machado sobre Gallardo. Pero no fue suficiente, el "Muñeco" tuvo tiempo y espacio para manejar la pelota, sacarse un hombre de encima acomodar el disparo y anotar. Transcurrían tan solo cinco minutos y *la planificación se fue al diablo*. 
(so much for the plan)

Había entonces que cuidar la vigencia cabal de la Ley y el buen funcionamiento del Instituto. Pero algo falló y la transparencia *se fue al diablo*. (so much for transparency)

Todo este glamour *se fue al diablo* cuando investigaciones de la Fiscalía colombiana revelaron, en octubre del año pasado, la conexión del padre de la ex canciller...
(so much for the glamour)

Y el acuerdo con los apristas *se fue al diablo* por sectarismo en la conducción del periódico...
(so much for the agreement)




Saludos


----------



## i heart queso

Thanks Bocha.  The problem is that with "so much for" isn't usually used in the middle of a sentence (e.g. Something went wrong and so much for transparency... hmm.) It has to be on its own.  I.e.: Something went wrong and we no longer had the information we needed; so much for transparency!

Al diablo con la dieta. -- Could you use that in Masood's example?  "Well, so much for the diet, eh?" --> "¿Al diablo con la dieta?"

I'll give more thought to the "menos mal".  

saludos


----------



## Menelao

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Bocha. El dice la expresion *al diablo con.. *Yo le añadiria por ejemplo expresiones como: *vasta con... ya fue suficiente con... no mas...* (y creo que hay mas para anotar).


----------



## gcampoy

Menelao said:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Bocha. El dice la expresion *al diablo con.. *Yo le añadiria por ejemplo expresiones como: *basta con... ya fue suficiente con... no mas...* (y creo que hay mas para anotar).


----------



## gcampoy

Masood said:


> Imaginad que estáis mirando el pronóstico del tiempo para mañana en la TV y os dijo que mañana hará muy buen tiempo. Sin embargo, el siguiente día hace mucho frío. En tal caso en inglés puede que digáis _"huh! So much for the weather forecast!"   _ En otras palabras, el pronóstico no pudiera haber sido más incorrecto.



Para mi lo más natural, como ya han dicho por ahí, sería:

"Pues menos mal que iba a hacer buen tiempo"

Todo eso acompañado de insultos varios, claro está.


----------



## gcampoy

Masood said:


> Imaginad que teneis un amigo que está a punto de empezar a un régimen para adelgazar. Os dice 'no voy a comer chocolate nada más de ahora en adelante, te prometo'. Pero, el próximo día le pillais comiendo una tableta de chocolate. Puede que le digais "Eating chocolate! So much for your promise!".



Lo natural para mí en este caso, sería

"¿Con que no ibas a comer más chocolate, eh?


----------



## zoila

I would say: era mucho pedirle al pronóstico del tiempo -
era mucho pedir que hicieras dieta. 
Esto da el sentido de que pudimos creer en algún momento en el pronóstico y en la dieta, pero cuando no se cumplió, nos dimos cuenta que era mucho pedir.
La opción de ¡Vaya!.. también me aparece adecuada.


----------



## adaycalledzero

Creo que existe otra opción, usada con simpatía y sarcasmo, pero a veces con un sarcasmo serio, enfadado:

"It's raining! So much for the weather forecast!" 

"¡Está lloviendo! ¡Me encanta el pronóstico del tiempo!"
("It's raining! I love the weather forecast!") (traducción literal.)

Pero quiero dejar claro que debe decirse "me encanta", no sirve "amo".



Incluso con más ironía, podría decirse:
"It's raining! So much for the weather forecast!" 
"¡Está lloviendo! ¡Un premio para el pronóstico del tiempo!"
("It's raining! An award for the weather forecast!") (traducción literal.)

...pero me parece algo rebuscado.


----------



## Carlinhos Potter

hello! please help to to translate this. I don't know how. first problem, overused, second; more being better.

Crunches are decent but totally overused and associated with more being better. 

thanx


----------



## seudodata

A mi me gustaría hacer una sugerencia, es una frase que se debe interpretar con tono, yo diría... ¿sarcástico?:

_"huh! So much for the weather forecast!" - "¡ah! ¡hasta aquí llegó el pronóstico del tiempo!" (en sentido de que el pronóstico ya dió de si lo que podía).

"Eating chocolate! So much for your promise!" - "¡Comiendo chocolate! ¡hasta aquí llegó tu promesa!" (en sentido de lo poco que duró la promesa...)

Espero que guste la propuesta, a mí, personalmente, me suena más "profesional". 

_


----------



## maxpapic

Si lo importante es mantener el sarcasmo o la ironía, puedes decir algo como: "¡cuánto sol!"


----------



## Teena83

Creo que Masood está buscando una frase "hecha" en español que se pueda aplicar a varias situaciones, no sólo a las que él ya ha dado. Por lo que me parece que la mejor y más acertada, es "menos mal". Apenas la leí creí que era la opción perfecta, y después de leer los otros comentarios, lo confirmé: todos ponen una oración traducida sobre el caso en particular, pero no dan una frase general para "so much for". Creo que "menos mal" es perfecta y deberías usar esa sin dudas.


----------



## Filis Cañí

gcampoy said:


> Lo natural para mí en este caso, sería
> 
> "¿Con que no ibas a comer más chocolate, eh?



¿Conque no ibas . . .?


----------



## Pocho73

Hola, podría traducirse como: "era mucho pedirle que pronosticara bien el tiempo" (de forma irónica) (Ej 1), "demasiado como para prometerlo" (de forma irónica) (Ej 2) saludos


----------



## Masood

I don't know who resurrected this old thread, but thank you for the replies.


----------



## anamari

hay muchas expresiones en español que podrían encajar según el contexto:
para que te fíes del hombre del tiempo...
para que luego digas que estás a dieta...
menos mal que la clase iba a ser importante...


----------



## Jupo

Sé que el hilo es viejo, pero lo encontré cuando al fin me animé a averiguar qué es esta frase.
Qué tal quedaría "Ahí va tu dieta"? O "Ahí se va el pronóstico del día". He oído esa frase en algunas películas/series traducidas del inglés, y me parece que no se dice con ironía.

Saludos!


----------



## Skuhm

Es verdad que según el contexto puede no servir, pero en general "menos mal" me parece la mejor opción. Es la que un hispanohablante usaría en esta situación espontáneamente, por lo menos en los casos que se comentan del tiempo o el chocolate. Quizás os suena raro porque literalmente significa algo positivo, como thank god, pero en este caso se usa con ironía, y es la típica que se usaría, incluso con un "Pues" delante que le daría aún más naturalidad: "Pues menos mal que ibas a hacer dieta...".


----------



## nelliot53

Skuhm said:


> Es verdad que según el contexto puede no servir, pero en general "menos mal" me parece la mejor opción. Es la que un hispanohablante usaría en esta situación espontáneamente, por lo menos en los casos que se comentan del tiempo o el chocolate. Quizás os suena raro porque literalmente significa algo positivo, como thank god, pero en este caso se usa con ironía, y es la típica que se usaría, incluso con un "Pues" delante que le daría aún más naturalidad: "Pues menos mal que ibas a hacer dieta...".



Estoy contigo, *menos mal* es la mejor opción, como sugirió Belén al principio del hilo.  El DRAE lo avala:

*menos mal**.*
*1.* loc. interj. U. para indicar alivio porque no ocurre o no ha ocurrido algo malo que se temía, o porque ocurre o ha ocurrido algo bueno con lo que apenas se contaba.


----------



## sotobichay

After a lot of non-scientific research, I've come up with an answer that might prove accurate complementation to what user Seudodata said. 

"So much for the weather forecast!" -> "Hasta ahí el reporte del tiempo".  
"So much for the presidential promises!" -> "Hasta ahí las promesas presidenciales". 

Actually, "Hasta ahí" derives from "hasta ahí llegó/llegaron", roughly translated to "that's the last point x got to" and it is not commonly used in spanish speakers -at least not in my region. But there, I think it makes sense, maybe some others will too and then we'll get somewhere since I had the same doubt as well.


----------



## sotobichay

El problema con "Menos mal" es que no funciona con la sintaxis del inglés.

Volviendo al caso de la promesa, "So much for the promise" se traduciría en "menos mal la promesa". 
"so much for the job", "menos mal el trabajo"; "so much for that idea", "menos mal esa idea".

Si lo reemplazamos con "hasta ahí", en cualquiera de los casos tiene un poco más que sentido: "so much for the promise", "hasta ahí la promesa"; "so much for the job", "hasta ahí el trabajo"; "so much for that idea", "hasta ahí esa idea".


----------



## macame

Hola:
Teniendo en cuenta ésto:


> *so much for someone or something *that is the last of someone or something; there is no need to consider someone or something anymore. _It just started raining. So much for our picnic this afternoon. So much for John. He just called in sick and can't come to work today.
> McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs. © 2002 by The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.
> _



Creo que serían buenas opciones: adiós a/despídete de/olvídate de.
Saludos


----------



## kaoruca

seudodata said:


> A mi me gustaría hacer una sugerencia, es una frase que se debe interpretar con tono, yo diría... ¿sarcástico?:
> 
> _"huh! So much for the weather forecast!" - "¡ah! ¡hasta aquí llegó el pronóstico del tiempo!" (en sentido de que el pronóstico ya dió de si lo que podía).
> 
> "Eating chocolate! So much for your promise!" - "¡Comiendo chocolate! ¡hasta aquí llegó tu promesa!" (en sentido de lo poco que duró la promesa...)
> 
> Espero que guste la propuesta, a mí, personalmente, me suena más "profesional".
> 
> _


----------



## Lulita92

Yo diria que "so much for" encajaria perfecto en "adiós a" .. esto me recuerda otro caso que escuche en una canción  que dice "so much for my happy ending" seria como "adios a mi final feliz" igual en otros casos.. encajaria como en los que diste..  "so much for your promise" "adios a tu promesa" .. etc.


----------



## BryanCr7Know

This thing about "so much for" sounds interesting to me.

I wonder if I can use it in a context like this:
Let's suppose the teacher assigned homework for tomorrow and a student says he did the homework but didn't even attend school today, then the teacher says: Ja... Tanto que hizo la tarea que ni vino.

I wonder if I can use it here:
So much for his homework... He didn't even come today.

Another would be in the context about a mother promising to make her children the best meal, and after some hours, she's done nothing.

So much for her meal! She hasn't done anything!

Does it work?


----------



## eno2

Jupo said:


> Sé que el hilo es viejo, pero lo encontré cuando al fin me animé a averiguar qué es esta frase.
> Qué tal quedaría "Ahí va tu dieta"? O "Ahí se va el pronóstico del día". He oído esa frase en algunas películas/series traducidas del inglés, y me parece que no se dice con ironía.
> 
> Saludos!


 Hay hilos recientes sobre 'so much for...' y 'so much for that' . The translation proves difficult. 

Estoy de acuerdo con 'ahi (se) va' en muchos casos. En  holandés se dice exactamente de la misma
manera y 'ahí se va' cubre  perfectamente el sentido en este contexto. 

No sirve para personas: 'So much for Rollo"...


----------

